# John Deere Brake problem?



## skeletonkey20

Hello every one i have a problem with my john Deere 111. This year my brakes went out on my john Deere so every time i put it in gear i couldn't stop it. So i replaced the brakes and adjusted the brakes many time and still it did not correct the problem. I was able to find a diagram on the brake pedal system and found a bracket part no M83291 that is missing. I am thinking if this bracket could be the problem or maybe the brake disk is worn. If someone can help i would gladly appreciate it


p.s if anybody needs pictures i will gladly post them


----------



## SABL

From what I see in the parts schematic, that bracket is a pivot point for the linkage assembly. It is required..... or no brakes.


----------



## skeletonkey20

Thanks SABL for the reply I'm going to buy the bracket today and will let you know if it fixed the problem again thanks


----------



## SABL

Hi again, skeletonkey20!!

I think we all know that if a part is not required it will not be supplied....:grin: If you wish to provide pics you can use the *Go Advanced* feature and manage any attachments. BG is pretty good at these things and may wish to jump in on the discussion. If I knew of anyone with a JD 111 I would take a peek and get a better idea....I gave up on lawn/garden tractors years ago and went with a commercial mower. Getting ready to restore an old TO20 for the tougher tasks.....I've had many garden tractors and only used them to cut the lawn.


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello again SABL, bad news, i got the bracket today and put it on but it did not solve the problem so i took off the breaks and the brake disk and put my hand on the shaft to act like a brake and put the transmission in gear and sure enough the the wheels were still spinning when the shaft was stop so now i don't know if a gear or gears are worn in the tranny or what The transmission shifts fine when you are driving it.


----------



## SABL

Is the disc spinning on the axle?? Once the disc stops the tractor should stop if the disc is splined or has a key. Check part key #48 JD Parts which is part 26H26 = SHAFT KEY. I think you may be missing this part??


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello SABL the disc is splined so there is no keyway i am thinking that maybe the disc is worn but i do not know if i post a close up picture to it maybe you can determine rather it is good or not. Thanks


----------



## SABL

I can't see the disc being that worn. Not impossible, but it would have to be paper thin to fail. I'm thinking adjustment issues but do not have a JD-111 to get a good look at. Once the brake pads engage the disc it should be all over and no further motion should be observed. 

Am I correct in thinking the clutch and brake are controlled by the same pedal?? Pushing the pedal engages the brake and releasing it applies the clutch?? Been a long time since I have had that system..... strictly hydro for the last 6 years and only have the parking brake...:grin: (commercial mower....learned my lesson after 4 lawn tractors).

Go ahead and post pics.... there are many others that follow this forum.


----------



## skeletonkey20

the john deere 111 has two pedals. If you were riding it the left pedal engages the clutch and the right engages the brake


----------



## SABL

Now I see. At this point all I can say is to check the parts schematic and make sure all components are in place. Make sure none of the linkage is bent!! I do see a compression spring that may actually apply the pressure (via the linkage) to the brakes and act as a safety to prevent bending. If the disc is not spinning on the axle, the problem should be in the linkage or adjustment..... if the disc is worn out you should see a definite wear pattern where the brake pads make contact.


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello again SABL, i will look over the linkage system and will make sure their is no bent parts or missing parts as well As for the disc i have the pictures of the front and back of the disc.









Back









Front


----------



## kjms1

> put my hand on the shaft to act like a brake and put the transmission in gear and sure enough the the wheels were still spinning when the shaft was stop


so you can stop the shaft with your hands and the wheels still turn


----------



## SABL

I can see the wear on the back of the disc and the front looks fairly clean. What I don't see is how thin the disc may be and if the pads can effectively stop the disc. Are the pads riveted?? I see two grooves on the back that look like the pads went past their prime and all facing was gone when pads were replaced.... metal to metal. Not sure of the effective travel of the pads but new ones should cover the amount of wear on the disc. 

If the disc is stopped and the wheels still spin, we need to look at the hubs and axles as kjms1 could be refering to.


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello SABL and kjms1, i will take pictures of the axle and hub if you guys need pictures of something else please let me know. Thanks


----------



## SABL

Forget the pics of the axles and hubs...... if that is the problem it won't move, or move smoothly. The problem will be with the disc, pad installation, or linkage. Is there a possibility of having the disc facing the wrong direction??


----------



## kbowley

If the disk is not spinning when the wheels are turning, you have a broken secondary shaft. I believe they used a peerless 900 series tranny and if so, the brake disk is mounted directly to the secondary shaft. when you apply the brake, the pads clamp onto the disk which is turning with the secondary, and stops the the shaft which in turn stops the wheels. if I understand correctly, you stated that the disk shaft does not turn when you place it in gear and let the clutch out? To be sure i am giving the correct info I will look up, or someone can tell me, which transmission is in it and i will look at the schematics and see if the brake shaft is directly mounted to the tranny shaft or a separate gear driven shaft. See if the shaft will pull out of the transmission.


----------



## kbowley

Ok, i have looked up the transmission, it uses a peerless 800 series. The disk is directly connected to the secondary shaft (closest to the front of the tractor) via a spline. I do not believe the tractor whould be operational if the shaft was broken...are you sure the shaft is not turning? check the fitments of the disk splines with the shaft splines...is it tight...can you turn the disk independently of the shaft? It sounds to me that worn spline gears are the likely issue...let us know!


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello kbowley i started the rider up today and the secondary shaft that the disc is on does turn when you put it in gear When the engine is off i can turn the shaft freely when the transmission is in neutral. when i put it gear and turn it it stops and does not turn. I apologize if i made a mistake in my other posts.


----------



## kbowley

That needs further investigation. the brakes should function no matter where the gear selector sets...neutral or in gear it still needs to stop. To recheck and verify that all is well, you must turn both rear wheels in the same direction. if only one wheel is of the ground turning, the differential will allow allow slippage and therefore will not turn the transmission shafts. Rather, it will simply allow the one wheel to spin freely at the differential which is as designed. you must turn both rear wheels in the same direction and ensure the disk then spins with the tires regardless of gear selector position.
Let us know if that is how it behaves and then we can move to the next step.


----------



## kjms1

skeletonkey
You said that you grabbed the brake shaft with it in gear (running) and the shaft stopped but the wheels continued to spin 

If that statement is true your prob is in side the tranny

Jack the drive wheels up in the air Start it up put it in gear and apply the brake 
*does the brake shaft stop spinning*????
*do the wheels stop spinning*????
..
.
.
.


----------



## skeletonkey20

Hello everyone I have some good news I finally got the brakes to work. but i still have a problem with stopping the rider. When you put it in neutral, the brakes will stop the tractor from moving. But when you start it and put it in gear it still does not stop it so my grandfather came over and told me that the problem likely lies in the clutch because when you press the clutch down it does not disengage the transmission so he looked under the tractor and found that the tension pulley was loose so i am going to tighten it down to see if it will fix the clutch problem.


----------



## SABL

Thanks for the return visit!! That does sound like a very good explanation.


----------

